# France weather, where to head for?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We come off the ferry in Calais early afternoon on Sunday. I expect it will be raining!

We have nothing planned or booked, we are there for 16 days, where should we head for? I don't mind a reasonable amount of travelling so long as we have a decent chance of finding some sun.

If it's the La Rochelle area so be it - but I know La Rochelle better than I know my home town! Any other thoughts?

So come on where do we set the sat nav for?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I reckon the best weather in France next week will be in and around Martinique.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We also are arriving in France (Dunkerque) on Sunday morning and will be heading towards the Canal Du Midi, via Briare, Le Bugue, San Antonin Nobel Val and Toulouse.
Usually, we find that the weather is pretty good down in that area, but if not we will be heading for the busy beach area around Narbonne.
Alternatively we will cross into Spain.
We were going to head for Germany, but the weather has changed our minds.
But you just never know as the beauty of a M/H is the flexibility to be able to move areas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Violent weather in east and centre 

July 02, 2012 
VIOLENT winds and hailstones several centimetres across caused havoc in the east and centre of France at the weekend.

Over the night of Saturday to Sunday there was extensive damage in areas including Lorraine, Franche-Comté, Auvergne and Burgundy.

On Saturday night in the Vosges a small tornado caused serious damage to buildings, including tearing off part of the roof framework of a catering school. The school head said it was “apocalyptic”.

Wind also tore down electricity lines, cutting off around 1,600 homes. 

In the Besançon area hailstones several centimetres across damaged crops. “Everything’s devastated – there are no more tomatoes or flowers,” one gardener told BFMTV.

In Auvergne, large hailstones were reported as denting a car and smashing windows.

In Lorraine, trees were blown down on to roads, damaging cars. Several school roofs were damaged and roofs and windows were also damaged at private homes.

There were hundreds of call-outs by the fire service to assist. 

Extreme weather is reported to be on the on the increase in France. 

The Observatoire Français des Tornades et des Orages Violents which studies tornadoes and violent storms, said there are around 40-50 tornadoes in France per year, thought most are of weak intensity.

During the Fête de la Musique (June 21), for example, an intense storm which witnesses said was accompanied by “fireballs and very violent winds” was experienced in the Landes and heavy storms forced the cancellation of events across the northern half of the country.

A month before, in Nancy, violent storms with record rainfall in a few hours caused a death and major damage.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Violent weather in east and centre
> 
> July 02, 2012
> VIOLENT winds and hailstones several centimetres across caused havoc in the east and centre of France at the weekend.
> ...


Do we stay at home then? - I don't think so! :lol:

West coast it'll be I suspect


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we are going over tonight and heading to the west coast down by royan


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Go down to the Pyrenees, usually there at this time. You will get the odd day of rain, however lots more good weather and great scenery and a bike race.
TJ


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

TIM57 said:


> Go down to the Pyrenees, usually there at this time. You will get the odd day of rain, however lots more good weather and great scenery and a bike race.
> TJ


Pretty sure Royan area is where we'll end up. Are you on aires or a site, or like me whatever you find?

I'll look for an Autocruise!


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

We park where we can, in the mountains usually on the passes.
We use a camp sites once a week to fill up and empty out and a get good shower. Usually use aires on the drive south, tend not to use peage roads, the scenery is better on the other roads.
TJ


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We will be on chunnel tuesday night 22:00 to 24:00
Stay cite europe Then proceed to and stay a night in Luxemburg. Then its down to western side of Switzerland.If weather is poor then I am afraid the Italians will have to put up with me.

Dave p


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

averhamdave said:


> TIM57 said:
> 
> 
> > Go down to the Pyrenees, usually there at this time. You will get the odd day of rain, however lots more good weather and great scenery and a bike race.
> ...


we should be on an aries in montalevite


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We returned two days ago weather in Provence near the Verdon Gorge was fabulous, back through the Alps to Kayserberg and enjoyed fine weather until Calais. Guess we were just lucky.

I always find Meteo.fr really good for the weather forecast.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm flying home to the Lot et Garonne on Monday. I've had a lovely time babyminding my grandson for the last 2 weeks but am really looking forward to some better weather. Even when it rains the weather remains warm there at this time of year!


----------

